# Looking for redfishing clip?



## Capt. Kendrick (Aug 3, 2013)

Looking for a clip I saw sometime ago, guy in knee deep mud wading for redfish with there backs out of the water. It looked like he as in a small creek I believe, Anyone know what im talking about if so im looking for some info


----------

